# Itouch 4g 5.1.1 Restore help!



## sean7115 (Nov 3, 2012)

I need to Restore my Itouch 4g that came with 5.1.1 and I have the 5.1.1 Restore .ispw , but i am currently on deployment and we are not allowed to install itunes on work computers or connect usb's to work computers, I have a laptop but when i try to do a restore from there i Shift click the restore button select the .ipsw restore file and it starts to work then says needs to contact itunes server. Is there away around this?

My Itouch does not go any futher then the apple logo screen. Its either in DFU mode, recovery or at the apple logo screen.
Please Help!

-----------------------------
Itunes 9
Windows 7

I can download additional programs if needed


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Sorry but the only way is to have a connection to Apple and have iTunes.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

adamsmith0123 said:


> Try to put it in DFU mode and restore it. But be aware that restoring will erase everything on your ipod. Here is the link on how to do it: Put iPhone in DFU Mode Enter DFU mode on iPad iPod Touch for Jailbreak


That would not work, as it would still need to contact Apple Servers to activate after installing.


----------

